# Honey Bee Swarm Removal in Metro-Detroit Region - Free



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

If you or someone you know - or hear of - or see - a honey bee swarm in the region. Give me a call. I will come remove them for free and ethically. 

Don't spray them or encourage people to spray them. Honey Bee's in swarms are not aggressive and are very docile as they are engorged with honey and just waiting for a new home to open.

If they are in a building/wall/or other edifice that requires cut-out, removal is still possible, but may require homeowner repairs.

James - 734-377-8720


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Grandpa used to do that every summer. I never saw him get stung.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Guy on youtube videos his removals. Appears to be a lot of swarming down south. He's very careful and methodical in boxing his swarms. JPthebeeman is his name.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

I like this guy also - https://www.youtube.com/user/628DirtRooster

Although, I did remove a swarm from 35ft up a tree last night/early this AM and got stung a bit with bees falling down on me. Otherwise, it's not like the looney tunes where they form a mallet or bow/arrow and thump ya...


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

thegospelisgood said:


> If you or someone you know - or hear of - or see - a honey bee swarm in the region. Give me a call. I will come remove them for free and ethically.
> 
> Don't spray them or encourage people to spray them. Honey Bee's in swarms are not aggressive and are very docile as they are engorged with honey and just waiting for a new home to open.
> 
> ...


I have forwarded your number.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Big Frank 25 said:


> I have forwarded your number.



Thanks! Swarm? I haven't gotten a call...


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

thegospelisgood said:


> Thanks! Swarm? I haven't gotten a call...


Been taken care of. So I understand.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Been taken care of. So I understand.


Thanks for thinking of me anywho...


----------

